# Name ändern Samba Server



## 5im0n (5. November 2007)

Hallo ich habe den Samba Server als File Server laufen. 
Wenn ich nun ein netzlaufwerk verbinde heist das laufwerk "Samba 3.0 ...."
Wie kann ich das ändern? Ich denke ma in der smb.conf weiss aber nicht wo da.


----------



## rolbass (5. November 2007)

Ja in der smb.conf und zwar müsste es einen Eintrag "server string = Samba %...." geben.
Diesen Eintrag bearbeiten und den Samba-Server neu starten.

Gruß rolbass


----------



## Breit (6. November 2007)

Ich kann dir auch noch webmin empfehlen. Damit kannst du deinen Rechner über den Browser warten und uva. auch Samba konfigurieren.


----------

